# What do you Carry mainly



## Captain

As the title states Right now it goes between my .380 and my 9mm but hopefully soon I can add the compact 40 to the list


----------



## Baldy

I carry a 1911/.45 commander and .380 just about all the time when I leave the house. I always got the .380 on me.


----------



## Queeqeg

I carry a .38 special revolver


----------



## Benzbuilder

*carry gun*

Kimber TLEII stainless in .45 acp. Nuff said:smt023


----------



## KingAirDriver

Primarily, I carry my USPc and XDsc, both 9mm. I have carried my Beretta 96 a bit too, and doesn't seem bulky at all. I do have my KelTec .380 for the times when I can't carry something bigger.


----------



## Maximo

My main carry gun is my M&P compact. I bought a NAA Guardian .32 last week to keep in my pocket as my, always with me even in my gym shorts on a hot Texas summer day gun.


----------



## SuckLead

My 357 Mag seems right at home in my big old purse.


----------



## Todd

XD 40 depending on my outfit. Kel Tec P3AT at all times.


----------



## Old Padawan

A Colt Combat Commande off and on for the last 20 years. I occasionaly try something else, but I allways come back.
[







/]


----------



## tony pasley

I carry either a full size Colt Double Eagle or a full size 1911a1


----------



## big dutchman

ruger SP101 in 357mag mainly, sig 229 in 357sig during the winter months when a jacket will conceal it.


----------



## Revolver

To answer your question, a 4" K-frame in .38 Special is usually my carry in any ambient temperature(there are no seasons in Floriduh) though you believe it to be a less probable choice than the .22 or .32 for whatever bizarre reason.


----------



## drifter44

I usually carry one of my Colt Detective specials in the summer since I can carry it in a pocket easily. If the weather is not too hot I carry my Smith M&P9mm fullsize:smt1099


----------



## Queeqeg

I finally got my Beretta .32 out of layaway and I ordered a Glock 26 9mm :smt023


----------



## drummin man 627

I don't really "carry", seeing as I don't have a C.W.P. But, my D.W. is always nearby, stoked with Cor-Bon 110 gr JHP, .357s. There are also 3 speedloaders handy. One with another re-load, and two with Federal Hydra-shock 110 gr .38 Specials. Oh, I almost forgot the the C.C.I. shotshells.


----------



## Bob Wright

My "American Express" (Never Leave Home Without it) is a S & W Model 19 in .357 Magnum.

Bob Wright


----------



## Old Padawan

drummin man 627 said:


> But, my D.W. is always nearby, stoked with Cor-Bon 110 gr JHP, .357s. There are also 3 speedloaders handy. One with another re-load, and two with Federal Hydra-shock 110 gr .38 Specials. Oh, I almost forgot the the C.C.I. shotshells.


Whats the deal with the .38 loads? Are you worried that after 12 rounds of .357 that your hand may be sore?


----------



## stormbringerr

*ccw*

ive been carrying 40 cal but am going to switch to 9mm soon


----------



## Thek9

My .40 Cal Sig 229 SAS is my current daily carry. I've purchased (Out Of State) a Taurus PT111 9mm as my summertime CCW. Time will tell, luv my Sig!

T-Out


----------



## drummin man 627

*What do you carry*

Old Padawan. In reply to why I also keep .38s with my reloads is really quite easy. Versatilty. 
Here's why. The reason I keep the D.W. handy is the fact that gives me more options if, or when, I need to actually have it. I often drive long distances to and from my gigs. Sometimes I'm in swampy(aligator) areas. Sometimes I'm in a low woodlands(brown bears) area. In Florida, there are nasty snakes (the shotshells) in just about anyplace.
And lets not forget the worst predator of all, the two legged kind. Some gigs take me into, or through, or work, in some rather unsavory places.
From what I've read, a "like" revolver best suits my requirements.
I'm surely no expert. Maybe someone else has a pertinate reply.
I'm listening. :smt1099


----------



## Wagon Master

I always have my Kel-Tec P32 in my weak side pocket for backup and whenever I can, I carry my FiveseveN on my strong side hip.


----------



## Old Padawan

I have carried a DW in the past, I am curently using a S&W 19 on and off. I like the .357.
Why step down to the .38? You have a nice medium frame revolver that should be relitivly pleasent to shoot with a standard .357 loading. 
Why use less? 
Using .38 loads will change the way the gun performs a bit. I would reccomend finding a single load for the gun that you like. Use it as your primary and as your speed load as well. Consistancy is good.
I like the Winchester 140gr Silver Tip in a 2 - 3" as it seems to flash less in low light and Federal 158 jhp in 4-6", this is strictly a personal preferance.


----------



## 9mmFan

Usually I carry my Taurus #905 revolver in 9mm. 
If the need is for smaller I have a Keltec and a Bersa in 380.


----------



## rasgun

sig 232 IWB with extra mag. in my front pocket


----------



## P97

I carry a Ruger P97.


----------



## Rustycompass

STI Spartan 1911 in a 45 Acp...


----------



## Shipwreck

Looks like 380 is the most popular.


----------



## 2400

rustycompass said:


> 45 Acp


+1 :smt033


----------



## stormbringerr

my carry gun now is a 239 sig 9mm black nitron. ive heard rumors that they are reliable.:smt083


----------



## a1huntingsupply

I carry a XD-40


----------



## Azkid53

*2 answers for this one ............*

:smt160

My Main carry weapon is a Glock 33 .357 Sig loaded with Winchester Lawman ammo or Gold dots.I carry it in a Galco IWB Holster.When I am in a different mood I carry a Taurus .38 Snubby in a nemisis pocket holster Loaded with TAP ammo.

Glock 33
Taurus 85
Springfield XD45
CZ 40P
CZ 82
Taurus 66
Wasr 10 
Ruger 22/45

:smt067


----------



## tschmittel

We can't carry legally in IL:smt022


----------



## Mike Barham

The last few months I have been carrying a Beretta 92, though not by choice.

Back in the World, I carry a Glock 26 most of the time. When in exercise or formal clothes, I fill in with a KelTec P3AT.

I bought a Glock 23 from Old Padawan, which I will give a workout in October when I am on leave. If I like it, I will carry that and "allow" my wife to keep the 26, which somehow found its way into her handbag in my absence.


----------



## camper

Colt Mustang Pocketlite or Khar PM9. For deeper, NAA 22miniMag.


----------



## Buckeye

Shipwreck said:


> Looks like 380 is the most popular.


Not when you add together all the .45 choices :mrgreen:

I usually carry Taurus PT 145 (.45 Compact), but I carry a Bersa T-.380 quite often too.


----------



## Texasdoc

I carry as Kimber Pro-Carry2 45 acp and as a 2nd gun its a CDP kimber .

Doc


----------



## czguner

No love for the 357SIG?


----------



## OJ

One of these Colt Series 70 Government Model 45 ACPs.










Sometimes life gives us tough choices but we learn to live with that.:smt023

:smt1099


----------



## diesel350

taurus 22 and soon to be keltec 3at


----------



## J.R.

Colt Officer's .45acp(most of the time) and Kel-Tec P-11 9mm(summer time).J.R.


----------



## Rick H

Colt Delta Elite 10mm

Soon to have a Colt Defender 45 cal
I've been wanting something shorter and lighter!!

I looked at the Polymers and other smaller guns.
It comes down to me being most comfortable with 1911's and being used to carrying cocked and locked.


----------



## Guest

I like my p3at and Bersa thunder. Sometimes my .38 ultrs lite Taurus.


----------



## tkstae

Just started carrying a Kahr PM40. Waiting on a Kel-Tec 380 for front pocket.


----------



## spacedoggy

Right now I carry a 9mm WaltherP99 Compact on the hip and for backup depending on what kind of pants I'm wearing I either carry a S&W snub 38sp or 380 kel-tec. In my bag that I carry is the Judge 410/45LC for when I'm in my car.


----------



## mic214

My EDC is a Springfield Armory LW Champion with a S&W 340PD as a BUG:


----------



## ki4dmh

I carry my G-21 with two extra mags.
Scott


----------



## Quiet

Depending on clothing options/weather it varies from...

Glock Model 30
Glock Model 39
Kel-Tec P-32


----------



## LoneWolf

Para commander .45!!! :smt083


----------



## K Bob

I've been carrying a 1911A1 but resently bought a G23 and am starting to carry it.


----------



## hideit

there are a lot of good compact single stack 9mm to buy the 380 now
not last year or two but now
glock 26 or walther PPS


----------



## Strabo40

I carry a S&W 340PD .357. It is small enough for me to conceal very easily and it does not weigh much. However, I have been looking into getting an automatic to carry, but haven't decided what I want to shoot and carry. 

I do like the Kimbers and Colts for the .45 and the Glock for the .40. I just don't have the experience with either at this time.


----------



## Lucky13

Was my Sig P239 SAS in .40, but, now mostly my Sig P232, IWB.


----------



## 45 doctor

*My carry gun(s).*

My main carry is a Dan Wesson 1911 C-Bob, 45 acp. loaded with 230 gr. hollow pionts. :mrgreen: My other carry gun is a S&W 625, 4 inch barrel in 45 Colt loaded with 250 gr. RN FP lead slugs.:smt023 If you haven't guessed, I really like 45's. Just something about that big old hunk of bullet headin' down range that makes me smile.:mrgreen: I think that it was Elmer Keith that said about the 45, "...it lets a lot of air in and a lot of blood out".


----------



## benzuncle

*NAA Guardian 380*

I bought the NAA 380 specifically to carry and am waiting for my concealed weapons permit as we speak to be legal. The NAA 380 fits really nice in a DeSantis pocket holster. I added Hogue Cocobolo grips so there was more to hold on to. The 380 with Remington Golden Sabres will serve my needs. I viewed an excellent wet packet test on 380 ammo on the NAA owner's forum and the Golden Sabres opened up more than any of the 6 brands tested. It wasn't even close. At 21 ft hitting a 8.5 x 11 target consistently was my goal and I have gotten there using the double tap method of firing. BTW: the NAA 380 is DAO and holds 6+1. I has a sterling reputation for not firing if dropped. The DeSantis holster is synthetic, very grippy and very comfortable in the pocket and makes the NAA 380 invisible in your pants or shorts pocket.


----------



## Natureboypkr

*carry*

I mainly carry my Springfield XD-40


----------



## glockman19

Main carry is a S&W 642 or 442, Glock 26, or Kin=mber Ultra .45.

I hope to also get a S&W 640 for the extra .357 mag power in a j frame.


----------



## brett30030

I carry a KT380 in a Guru Dave wallet holster in my back right pocket. When i can i also carry a SP101 in an IWB holster, but i still keep the KT because i treat it like a wallet or my keys, and always have it on me.


----------



## brett30030

*Kt380*

sorry double post


----------



## Method

Lucky13 said:


> Was my Sig P239 SAS in .40, but, now mostly my Sig P232, IWB.


What kind of a holster is that?


----------



## drummin man 627

It's this one: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=2696&GunID=155


----------



## clamenza

*favorite carry gun*

229 sig in .357 sig with a comp tech holster.


----------



## Ford Truck

4" Smith & Wesson Model 28 Highway Patrolman, 2 1/2" Smith & Wesson Model 66. Both loaded with the last of my W-W 125 gr. JHP. Reloads carried in Bianchi Speed Strips. The tube & chamber in my Marlin 1894C are stoked with W-W 110 gr. JHP.


----------



## glock27bill

I carry a lot of guilt.

Bad childhood


----------



## jmg

I carry my old good reliable beretta 81 fs 32 acp in a Vega holster with a spare mag in a mag pouch.
I´m glad to inform you all that I´m about to switch from 32 to 9mm soon.


----------



## Black Metal

CZ Rami P 9mm iwb


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I've got a Semmerling LM-4 in my strong-side pocket, all the time.
If I know I'll be going to an area where danger might raise its ugly head, I put an Officers' Model .45, in a Mernickle high-rise rig, just behind my strong-side hip, and two reloads on my left.
My wife carries an Airweight Bodyguard in .38 Special in a clip-on IWB, just behind her strong-side hip. If she has a reload with her, it rides in her left-hand jacket pocket.


----------



## Ram Rod

G27 "mainly". Good for any time of year and clothing.


----------



## gt1911

I was carrying my Taurus pt1911 .45 caliber but recently changed to my glock 23 .40 s&w


----------



## camguy

Beretta 92FS in a Safariland IWB at 6 o'clock.


----------



## ffoltz

glock 23 40 S&W in winter - glock 19 9mm in summer.


----------



## TampaSsgt

I carry a Colt Combat Commander in .45 ACP, IWB holster, with one or two spare mags. :smt023


----------



## Tactical Tom

*Edc*

This is my Every Day Carry for cool weather. When it warms up I change handguns to a Glock G19.


----------



## Tactical Tom

Tactical Tom said:


> This is my Every Day Carry for cool weather. When it warms up I change handguns to a Glock G19.


Sorry for the bad pic :anim_lol:


----------



## Teuthis

*38 Special*

Smith and Wesson Airlite T with 110 grain Silvertips. i just got a Smith and Wesson M&P 9c, and I will be experimenting with that now. i will use Silvertips in that too if I can find them. Right now I have 124 grain Hydrashocks in it. Good enough I think.


----------



## wiseguy

:enforcer: 10mm-Glock 20 with night sites. I use Double-Tap 180gr gold dots.


----------



## 54omle

My predominate carry pistol in the summer is S&W M&P .357sig compact OR M&P 9mm compact OR kahr cw-9 OR ruger sp-101 .357 magnum. OR S&W 642 .38+p. In the winter same except for the .357sig and then I carry the full size m&p .357 sig. 

I'm surprised that more don't shoot that round, amazing muzzle velocity and energy.


----------



## oak1971

No carry here. If I happen to be traveling in a carry state, I would go with a Sig 232 or something of similar size.


----------



## knoxrocks222

everyone makes fun of me but i carry my walther p22 with laser, and i simply reply lets go outside and let me shoot u with it and they shut up 

the reason i carry such a small cal. gus is if someone is doing somthing that is a big enough threat to me or my girlfriend that i have to use my gun i think it will hurt enough to make them stop or if i have to kill them i think 10 .22 cci stingers will do the trick, but shooting would be my absolute last resort like my car wont start last resort lol


----------



## Toolguy

Para P-13 in winter and Kel-Tec P3AT for hot weather.:smt033


----------



## Willybone

5 shots of .38+P


----------



## swampfox1975

I carry a s&w 3913 in stainless. It's a nice compact with a low profile. Besides, I only paid 175.00 for it.


----------



## tekhead1219

EAA Witness P Compact, .45


----------



## Willy D

XD .45 service in the truck
XD 9 service on me


----------



## Natureboypkr

My main carry weapons:
XD 45 ACP Service
XD 40 Service


----------



## Rollinco

My primary carry rig looks like this:


----------



## Joeywhat

I carry a Smith J Frame in .357 mag:

(BIG pics)
.357 Mag

And an XD 9mm sub compact:

XD9


----------



## tekhead1219

EAA Witness Compact P .45 carry. :smt023
XD .45 Service model in the truck. :smt033


----------



## sesquipedalian101

Me. In Town: .22mag H&R Double Action
At Home
(Rural): .44mag JP Sauer & Sonn SAA

Wife. In Town: .22 mag Black Widow
At Home
(Rural): .357 mag JP Sauer & Sonn SAA



knoxrocks222 said:


> everyone makes fun of me but i carry my walther p22 with laser, and i simply reply lets go outside and let me shoot u with it and they shut up *snip*


Several people have made fun of my wife for carrying the Black Widow; but, given her size & build, there's not much else that conceals easily. So when the ribbing gets too obnoxious, she digs out the target we made, right after I "gave" her the gun for our anniversary, by tracing a line around a quarter with a Sharpe (tm). It's got five neat little holes inside the circle that she placed there from 45 feet (length of our barn plus a little); ribbing tends to stop after that...

-101-


----------



## MasterBlaster

M&P 9 and or Bersa 380 CC


----------



## Ptarmigan

.38 Special.


----------



## Roger Norris

Colt Commander or S&W Model 19 (2 1/2")


----------



## jeb21

Old Padawan said:


> I have carried a DW in the past, I am curently using a S&W 19 on and off. I like the .357.
> Why step down to the .38? You have a nice medium frame revolver that should be relitivly pleasent to shoot with a standard .357 loading.
> Why use less?
> Using .38 loads will change the way the gun performs a bit. I would reccomend finding a single load for the gun that you like. Use it as your primary and as your speed load as well. Consistancy is good.
> I like the Winchester 140gr Silver Tip in a 2 - 3" as it seems to flash less in low light and Federal 158 jhp in 4-6", this is strictly a personal preferance.


I disagree. I really like a 38 +p for most forms of 2 legged defense. I realize that the 357 has a better one shot stop record, but that comes at a price of recoils muzzle blast and possible over penetration. I reserve the 357 magnum for four legged defense.


----------



## USAFgsm

ffoltz said:


> glock 23 40 S&W in winter - glock 19 9mm in summer.


Haha why is that? They're the exact same size!:smt082

For hot weather I carry the trusty Glock 23 in an uncle mike's IWB holster. Can't tell I have it even in just a T-shirt.

For cold weather I carry the faithful Glock 23, but in a DeSantis leather holster, since its easier to draw and is concealed by bulkier clothes. 
I have something that I know works and I'm comfortable with, so I see no reason to change 

The Kel-Tec P3AT should arrive tomorrow. I dont know if I will carry that regularly as a back-up or if I will just carry it when running and working out.


----------



## toolboxluis

well i am a big guy so i wish that they make a .380 hand gun that fits my hand so i carry a m&p 9


----------



## Steve M1911A1

toolboxluis said:


> well i am a big guy so i wish that they make a .380 hand gun that fits my hand so i carry a m&p 9


Um, isn't the 9mm a .380 for big guys? :mrgreen:


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Sigma VE 40 and a Bulgy MAK in 9X18 mm as soon as my CCL gets in.


----------



## dandanthearmyman

I love my P1445LDALTD and XD .45 Service both IWB. 14 rounds of 
.45ACP in the XD and 15 in the Para. And some times both:smt070


----------



## bps3040

.38 Special., pocket carry a S&W 642 in a Mika round cut


----------



## mtlmgc

Beretta 92FS [email protected] 1:00


----------



## cmoffatt

I carry a Colt Defender 45 cal...great gun :smt023...more than enough power if needed :numbchuck:


----------



## K-DUB

I also carry a S&W 642 with 38 spl. +P in my front pocket, with a speed
strip in the other.


----------



## zhurdan

Well, unfortunately, right now I carry a few extra pounds, but a little jogging ought to take care of that. As far as a gun, I carry a Glock 32C mostly, but when I need to wear something a bit lighter and need to 'hide' it a bit more, I take my Kahr K40. 

Mostly, it's the Glock.

Zhur


----------



## Old Padawan

I don’t know what its called. I only know the sound it makes when it kills a man…


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Para LTC

Commander length 1911 45 ACP


----------



## slider

I carry a KAHR PM45 in a pocket holster always even in the TX heat wearing shorts and t shirt. When it cools off I add a Glock 19.:smt023


----------



## alloy

tuning up a ppks due to summer clothing. probobly back to a kimber when the jackets come out.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

My Para LTC in a Gould IWB I also have a Bianchi Shoulder holster I use in the more clothing months


----------



## ghost stang

I carry my Taurus millennium .45 daily.


----------



## spyguy

For on duty I currently carry my department issued Sig 226. But, I just purchased an HK P2000 LEM V2 in .40 cal to take its place. I also own a HK USP .40, and a Glock 27 in .40 cal. 

I'm curious to know the break-down of ppl who are LE vs CCW for everyday carry or off-duty because here in California, the standard caliber is .40. I have been to several gun stores lately and they all say they sell .40 calibers 10 to 1 vs 9mm.


----------



## LoneWolf

I normally carry a 1911 commander 45ACP but I'm looking into getting a CW9 to carry here shortly for ccw.


----------



## jeb21

Just switched from a 38 revolver to a Smith 4506. Really like the way this weapon shoots, its big bullets, respectable fire power (8+1) and its accuracy. It is a little big and heavy but it is surpisingly easy conceal.


----------



## crinko

*what i carry now*

Just bought a PF-9 off my buddy for summer carry, along with my ruger lcp. For winter its gonna be my Taurus PT745, along with the ruger lcp. Lets put it this way im always gonna have the LCP with me all year long :smt023


----------



## cwl1862

*My CPL options*

My usual carry is my Kimber ultra carry 45 ACP or my S&W 442 38spl, if I'm going to be traveling in less than desirable area I may opt for my SiG 220 or my 229 40 S&W. The Ruger LCP is always with me in the pocket. (it's my American Express) :mrgreen: & I Carry Speer Gold Dots in all.


----------



## jadog

I usually carry a .38 special revolver, hopefully will have new XD9 subcompact to try out soon.


----------



## knoxrocks222

glock 19 or if im going somewhere where i cant open carry i have my j-22 in my pocket


----------



## XD9OD

My XD9 svc with either Federal 147gr JHP or WWB 147gr JHP. Adding a Matrix M15X mag carrier from galco to the mix as soon as it arrives. Recently been carrying extra mag in a paddle. That will soon be for sale! Also keep my Surefire 6P LED in a blackhawk carbon fiber flashlight holster. Aker reinforced 1.5" belt.


----------



## revolvers&w

642 is usually with me.


----------



## RJK64

:mrgreen:XD9 sub compact...or the XD45 service4


----------



## abpt1

AW 340 pd in sc with 38spl+p 100 gr pwr balls


----------



## roc2283

S&w Mp40


----------



## glockster17

*Gotta concider where*

I have been carrying amy Sig p250 in 9mm with 124gr HST's. If I feel a need for something bigger i have my XD .45 compact with 10 rounds in and 26 more ready to go, aain 230 grain HST"s. Those bad boys will open up to almost an inch!!!!
My wife is a die hard fan of her S&W m&p .40c. And once again HST's, 180 grain.
I do love my Glock G17 too but thats more for the hunting trips, works well on a jack rabbit!!!!!!!!


----------



## wjh2657

*J-Frames*

I have TN HCP and I carry J-Frames exclusively. Usually a S&W640 or S&W 642 but I occasionally carry a Taurus 85ULBH. (I pocket carry as I am older and can wear suspenders without raising ridicule.) I own larger revolvers and pistols but they are not as practical for carry. I usually use a Disantis Pocket Holster.


----------



## Ricardokid

Everyday carry I use the Beretta PX4 SC 9MM with one extra 13 rd. mag. When I want to "dress up" in my Sunday best it's my loyal Colt Commander .45 in a Gould & Goodrich paddle holster with two extra 8 rd. mags.


----------



## buck32

Ricardokid said:


> Everyday carry I use the Beretta PX4 SC 9MM with one extra 13 rd. mag. When I want to "dress up" in my Sunday best it's my loyal Colt Commander .45 in a Gould & Goodrich paddle holster with two extra 8 rd. mags.


Me too, :smt023


----------



## Angus

Kimber Ultra Carry II .45 ACP in stainless.. Occasionally a 1917 Colt M1911, and occasionally a Smith and Wesson SW40VE..


----------



## Naterstein

P9 right now. Maybe switching to a .38spl snub plus a larger cap 9mm.


----------



## Captain901

S&w 340pd


----------



## Mamps

Laugh all you want... I carry a firestar (star) 45 acp. It is a sweet compact stainless lump of steel that is the most accurate and reliable gun I have ever shot! I also carry a Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry with the laser grips however I mostley carry that at night times because my firestar does not have night sights.

If you are not familiar with the firestar (star) from Spain... google it and try to find one. It is very heavy however there is hardly any recoil and it is SOOO accurate.
They were originally a very economical carry option (3" barrel) very similar to a 1911. I think they ran about $300 or 400 new back in the early to mid 80's. They are no longer manufactured and seem to be going up a bit in value.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Mamps said:


> Laugh all you want... I carry a firestar (star) 45 acp. It is a sweet compact stainless lump of steel that is the most accurate and reliable gun I have ever shot! I also carry a Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry with the laser grips however I mostley carry that at night times because my firestar does not have night sights.
> If you are not familiar with the firestar (star) from Spain... google it and try to find one. It is very heavy however there is hardly any recoil and it is SOOO accurate.
> They were originally a very economical carry option (3" barrel) very similar to a 1911. I think they ran about $300 or 400 new back in the early to mid 80's. They are no longer manufactured and seem to be going up a bit in value.


I own, and have carried, a Star PD (.45 ACP compact). It is accurate and reliable.
Some Star parts, in particular sears, were through-hardened in manufacture, making them brittle. There's no way to tell until one breaks.
That's why I prefer to carry some other compact .45, instead of the Star, when I need serious social protection.
I use the Star PD when nothing else is available. I do wish that there were some way of testing the sear and hammer-notch, short of destruction.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Find a tool and die guy and have em make ya one if possible. Buddy of mine did that a while back. Not easy to find parts of those Star pistols around here though.


----------



## Duke505

Beretta PX4 Storm SC and Keltec PF9


----------



## Steve M1911A1

DevilsJohnson said:


> Find a tool and die guy and have em make ya one if possible. Buddy of mine did that a while back. Not easy to find parts of those Star pistols around here though.


Good suggestion! I'd thought of it before.
Dunno if I'm that rich, though. Tool setups and machinist's hours cost big bucks.
Also, the nearest decent gunsmith is near Seattle, 90 miles and a one-hour, $40.00 ferry ride away. We'd have to stay overnight in a hotel, both bringing in the job and retrieving it.
I think I'll let my daughter (or whomever she sells the gun to when I'm dead) worry about it. I've got an Officers'-Model-Size .45 for serious carry, besides the Star.


----------



## macgulley

I usually carry a CZ75 but sometimes a Firestar M43.


----------



## clewis

If I ever get my permit from the state I'll carry my sig p239 9mm.:smt023


----------



## hmcmedic

I have just started carrying this last month after I got my permit and took a few classes. Right now I keep a new Ruger LCP on my person at all times. I got one of the first post recall guns that my gun shop got in. I have it loaded with Gold Dot HP:smt068


----------



## Todd

Time for me to update my response on this thread since my original one was almost two years ago when I was carrying my XD40.

I'm now carrying a Sig P229 SAS G2 9mm in a Galco Royal Guard holster. The P3AT still gets used for "special" circumstances.


----------



## leibdav1

I used to carry a Glock 19 9mm before I laid eyes on the FNP-45. I now don't leave home with my 45!


----------



## ericridebike

Kahr PM40


----------



## adorable_harree

Presently I carry a 9mm CZ-75B...


----------



## TheManRSW

M&P .357c


----------



## tekhead1219

I was carrying an XD45C...I've changed to the CZ 2075 RAMI.:smt023


----------



## Spartan

USPc 40 in Galco Summer Comfort IWB or Blackhawk Serpa OWB.

I also have a Serpa OWB for my 92FS but haven't carried it quite yet.


----------



## JackCrow

No .38/.357 in your poll.
Usually it is a Taurus 605 with Hydrashock .38s
Once I wring out my new Kimber CDP I'll carry that.


----------



## Dougsboy

I started out carrying my 1911 but got a tad uncomfortable. Went smaller with my Walther ppk/s but that little gun started to feel like a brick in my pants. So, I went shopping and tried out a few polymer framed pistols and it came down to the Kahr cw9. It's very light and sometimes I forget it's even in my waistband.


----------



## mels95yj

H&K USPc9 for me in a MTAC.


----------



## BadKarma

Ruger lcp everywhere i go.


----------



## mikesommer

A G23 is my normal carry, in a crossbreed holster


----------



## Drake69

I carry a Beretta M9.


----------



## TheManRSW

M&P .357c


----------



## Peacemaker

Glock 26 RH IWB with a spare mag when off duty.


----------



## lostsoul

I've got two carry guns,G26 and a G36,just something about a .45 makes me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## eastlandb1

My PT3AT is really handy.


----------



## Hepcat II

Kel-Tec PF9 IWB @ 2:00 all day long everywhere I go.


----------



## Recycooler

Kahr K9 NYCPD


----------



## MPN17

XD sub compact 9mm or Taurus Pt 111 9mm, i like small and tuckable


----------



## Retired45

My daily carry gun is a Colt Defender in an IWB holster. Being a little portly my doctor has been on me to start walking to try and lose some weight. I'm a little embarassed to admit I actually dropped a 25 auto in the pocket of my shorts this morning for my walk.


----------



## drillnow

For Concealed Carry I carry my Micro Desert Eagle, a lot easier to hide than my larger weapons.


----------



## crash8168

carry a walther pps most of the time


----------



## rock doc

mostly an M&P 9c but occaisonally a S&W 642 in the pocket.


----------



## skynyrd1911

USPc 9mm mainly...sometimes the ol' Ruger SP101 with .38 +P


----------



## kujiin

I carry a Glock 19 daily.


----------



## SIGness

SIG P229 or Walther PPS, sometimes both in .40


----------



## Maximo

These days I carry all of this. The Beretta is in 9mm, I usually carry in a pancake holster but I do carry IWB once in a great while.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

After several years and trying many flavors I finally settled on HK P2000 DA/SA in 9mm as primary. The P2000SK will soon be joining the line up as well. The 2000 series platform just gives me the most mileage for my dollar regarding versatility, features, ergo's, etc. with the fewest compromises. For pocket sized go anywere any time backup duty I'm working on wringing out the kinks on a PF9.


----------



## dondavis3

Used to be my S&W or Kimber .45 - not any more Ruger LCP all the time - it's in my front pocket right now in a DeSanti pocket holster.










:smt1099


----------



## mike#9

Kahr E9 80% of the time.....LCP the other 20%.


----------



## gtriever

Eclipse Ultra II, P238 and NAA mini.


----------



## tac_driver

.38 special +P and .357 in my S&W model 640 not too big not too small. 135gr. speer golddots.


----------



## bunk

Kimber UCII for me... :mrgreen:


----------



## MITCH

Carry what guns ? Mine all went down with the Titanic. Before that, a CZ Rami in 9mm.


----------



## Agorean

I normally carry a CZ 82 in 9 mm MAK. Cheapest handgun I have but easy to carry and very accurate. I also have a Springfield XD 45 acp. I like the 45 round but the weapon is larger and harder to conceal so the CZ is carried more often. I carry the CZ IWB and or Ankle. The XD is always ankle carry its to big for both it and me IWB.


----------



## nUgZ

Ruger P89DC


----------



## Freedom1911

380 right now, but hope to be replacing it with a 9mm after the new year.
Holding out till Feb or March when the Gen4 Glock19s come out.
I have read that they have a thumb safety on them, and while I like my G17 as a range gun I like my carry gun to have a thumb safety on it.
It may or may not be on when I carry it, but I like to have the option.


----------



## MonsterB

sig sp2009 9mm for me


----------



## trob_205

ruger SR9...obviously a 9mm


----------



## 16shell

*Ccw*

Smith & Wesson model 642 w/O the internal lock, and a Kel-Tec P3AT in the summer, Glock 19 in the Winter. Thanks


----------



## dpdtc

Now it is a SIG 229 SAS Gen 2 in a .40. I can't carry at work but it is in my truck and it gets put on my side if I stop anywhere between work and home.


----------



## Masteryoung

i carry my keltec .380 90% of the time,..other 10% i carry my 9mm


----------



## Spazz

10mm AUTO, Glock 20 until my most recent purchase. I like the 230gr Equalizer rounds from DoubleTap.


----------



## sheepdog

*Ruger P90 0r P97...*

...or GP100 3"...always with my S&W 649 Bodyguard...


----------



## sliponby

*Other*

I carry a Kahr PM9 which is classified as a subcompact, which was not on your list. Also occasionally (rarely)carry an LCP.:smt1099


----------



## Zertek

Glock 19


----------



## Zertek

mainly a glock 19


----------



## Martywj

Taurus Mil Pro PT140 .40 cal. I do have a S&W Model 36 3' that I have carried some.


----------



## mactex

Glock 32 (357 Sig). I also carry one of two .380s if I'm wearing some of my older pants which are, ummm, a bit tighter.


----------



## deputy125

38 spl...........in a smith revolver

tap rack bang drills are all well and fine......but .i'd rather just pull the trigger again..............


----------



## righttoown

S&W 442 in front pocket


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

I'm surprised some of you carry such large guns. I have several to choose from, but my ruger lcp gets the nod because of how comfortable it is in my pocket. I'm currently looking for a good holster for my J frame .32 magnum to see how that feels to carry.


----------



## JeffWard

I carry a 8 3/8" X-Frame 460 S&W Magnum. I'm 7'4" tall and 425lbs.

Kidding... M&P9C with a Crimson Trace.

Jeff


----------



## Martywj

A taurus PT140, but have just aquired a S&W 908 9mm that will be put in the rotation. I also have a S&W Model 36 3" revolver that once the firing pin is replaced and I become more proficent with it will be pu in rotation also.
Marty


----------



## woodwaster

Titanium S&W .38 special model 642 (hammerless)


----------



## cougartex

Beretta Cougar L in a Galco Yaqui holster.


----------



## hedgehog23

glock 23


----------



## novacody78

Glock 26


----------



## Hogrider05

S&W M&P 45c


----------



## flagaman

Some of us are very slow on the uptake, but I carry a 9mm compact about 60/40 over a 38 snubby.


----------



## Yosemite_Sam

Springfield XDM .40. Best pistol available IMHO.

Sammy

Certified NRA instructor
Certified Arizona ccw instructor


----------



## riggergreg

*Kinda depends on my mood*


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Glock 19.....


----------



## Crux

Sig 229.


----------



## kyxd

I carry a 9mm XD everytime I head out the door.


----------



## crash972

Glock G36 w/ extra mag


----------



## MorganOverlook

SIG P-232 stainless in a Galco holster and belt.


----------



## theberettaman

92G Centurion in a DeSantis Cozy Partner.


----------



## austin88

i carry 3 guns my pt 24 7 .45 compact being the one i usually have. 2nd is my glock 26. and 3rd is a little pea shooter .25. The .25 is only with me on a hot day if i have on nothing but shorts and a beater. probably couldn't put down a small dog with it but i guess its better then nothing haha


----------



## mike.45px4

Old Padawan said:


> A Colt Combat Commande off and on for the last 20 years. I occasionaly try something else, but I allways come back.
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /]


What brand holster is that?? Im looking for one for my px4 storm. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sig225

M&P 9c or Sig P225 ... :draw:


----------



## Sarge8497

My on duty gun is an M9 9mm. 

My off duty was my 92G Centurian but I just sold it to another officer on the department since he's been asking me for a while.

Sarge


----------



## VietVet68

As of a month ago my new CC gun is a Kimber Ultra CDP w/CT laser grips and it rides in a MS VMII holster.


----------



## ghettogunfighter

Typically, I will carry my Sig P229 .357 Sig with Fed Tac Bonded and a reload. But if the mood strikes me, I will carry my FN 5.7 and a reload with the mag extension.


----------



## SigP229R

Don't know if it's considered compact or not but my EDC is Sig P229R .40]


----------



## wjh2657

When did the revolver stop being a weapon?


----------



## bravo619

Colt LT defender 45 ACP


----------



## kwikrnu

AK-47 pistol, sometimes a desert eagle .50ae


----------



## Steve M1911A1

kwikrnu said:


> AK-47 pistol, sometimes a desert eagle .50ae


In your pants, without a holster?
How do you feel about your femoral artery? How close a friend are you with your testicles?
And where do you carry that AK-47? Would we need a full-exposure rear view to see it?


----------



## VAMarine

Steve M1911A1 said:


> In your pants, without a holster?
> How do you feel about your femoral artery? How close a friend are you with your testicles?
> And where do you carry that AK-47? Would we need a full-exposure rear view to see it?


And not to mention no belt.

As for the AK, Kwik likes to open carry a slung AK pistol, complete with self painted orange tip. Is it still orange or did you remove the paint?


----------



## adjohns3

50/50 between 9mm sub compact and Ruger LCR with CT


----------



## pinklady

I carry an old model S&W 60 .38 special revolver.


----------



## charger5579

i carry a 9mm in my truck at all times. I have a sub compact taurus millenium pro in 45 acp that would be a good one to conceal if i had the right holster. Have a 22 mag NAA thats a good conceal gun. Been considering a new small gun though. Maybe a ruger, and keltec. I also have two 25 autos i could conceal. I know they are not the most powerful gun, but it would be better than nothing if it came down to it.


----------



## SargeTN

When I'm on military duty it's M9 9mm or an M16A2 (don't really care for the M9). 

Primary personal weapon is a M&P 40C. I also have a Sigma and a PX4 storm. I keep an AR-15A1 hidden in my truck as well.


----------



## danite

*i am not paranoid ,but you go through doors it makes you edgy*

g30 at 2 oclock iwb,2mags weak side iwb pouch.g19 clip-draw sob 1mag hip pocket.spyderco police 3 rt hip pocket,sog aegis left front pocket,microtech halo 3 neck sheath doubleA body armor and a 4 lb. single jack for doors,when out goofing just the g19 + 2mags


----------



## badbob38

*ccw*

I carry a S&W 696 44spl with a Galco combat master holster. This rig rides high & tight to my side. You would never know that I was packing. Ive have used this set-up for 8 years. bob k.


----------



## ken2925

*Xd 45*

My 4 inch XD .45 goes along with me right now. I'm thinking that I would like the XD .40 sub compact. My wife carries the XD 9mm sub and is very happy and comfortable carrying it.


----------



## Jim522

For the past couple years I've rotated my XD9 service and SigPro 2022 in .40 but since my recent purchase of my CW9 I can't bring myself to carry either one of the old ones. I love my new CW9.


----------



## falchunt

*Not sure how i missed this poll*

It is interesting to see the variety that everyone carries. Personally, I carry a Beretta PX4 storm in 9mm (full size). I carry in a $6 Ace IWB holster that I got from cheaper than dirt. I keep meaning to snap a few pics...I will have to get around to that soon


----------



## gtmtnbiker98

Hk p30 .40, aiwb.


----------



## hardbargin

glock 36


----------



## MoMan

KT P32 in pocket, and Bersa T380 IWB

MO:smt1099


----------



## FTG-05

Glock 23 in .40 S&W.

I'll be switching to the S&W Model 329PD in .44 Mag as soon as I get one and work up a good load for it.


----------



## SummersAtTheLake

Beretta PX4 SC .40


----------



## Wheeler

Rollinco said:


> My primary carry rig looks like this:


Just saw this. It's nice when great minds think alike. Of course, this is only one aspect of my great thinking................:mrgreen:

Any one of nine great firearms, from .22 to .45. No laser, but that's okay. I like shooting lemons.....consistently................. Thanks Col. David (IDF) for the inspiration.


----------



## jeffegg2

Ruger SR9c 9mm Hornady Critical Defense 115gr.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf

Primarily a 10MM Auto. Secondarily a .40 S&W


----------



## spanish073187

Glock 36 .45acp at the moment :mrgreen:


----------



## Bilbobaker

Ruger LCP for me... small, (with big bang,) inexpensive, light weight and reliable.


----------



## sharps_74

I carry a Sig 2340 in .357sig. as my get em weapon and a little four shot Brownie type pepperbox as back up.


----------



## bman505

XDm Compact .40. Factory night sights and carry it in a Crossbreed Supertuck!


----------



## Illusive Man

My EDC is a G22 w/tru dot nightsites


----------



## MikePapa1

I carry a Sig P220 everyday with a Sig P238 in my pocket.


----------



## BulletproofTC

Sig .357 and a little NAA .22 mag.


----------



## wishIhada5.0

p238 SAS anywhere I possibly can


----------



## Billy_Madison

Primary carry is Sig P238

In cooler months my Colt XSE Govt 1911 or S&W 329 Nightguard


----------



## Lateck

My LCP is with me most of the time but my SR9c is always close by..... So .380 & 9mm but I have started carrying my P239 in .40/357 
So..............

Lateck,


----------



## matthews007

I just applied for my CCW. I own a lady Smith revolver, a model 60 S&W 3" without lock and one with the lock. My preference though is the Para Carry 6.45 or the 7.45 with the 3.5' barrel. I tend to lean toward the all steel construction over the polymer frames. I also ordered a beretta .22 Cheta and a Kahr MK.40 today. I enjoy guns even if I'm not carrying so a variety is what pleases me. I mainly handload the center fire rounds for practice and I never shoot someone elses handloads. I inspect for lead after each outing and clean accordingly. I use commercial rounds in any gun I intend to carry. I would also like to note that I never load lead rounds over 800fps as that seems to be where serious leading starts. So far after many years of handloading I've been very lucky with only one blown primer and that was in a remington .243 bolt action and recycled brass. These .243 loads were hot loads that I had been shooting in my Browining single shot but the bolt action couldn't handle the same load even though the load was on the chart as safe for either rifle. My error, in this case I didn't work the load up for the bolt action as I should have. In stead I just trusted that if one gun would handle it both would. The experienced handloader will always work up a specific load/loads for each particular gun he loads for. I took a short cut and was reminded why caution is never out of order when handloading. 

Back to CCW. I like the LDA Para Trigger over all others. It's smooth, lets you know when it's about ready to trip and I tend to push off to the left with my trigger pulls so I shoot the LDA much better than any others I've tried.

This is my first post so I hope I haven't put everyone to sleep.


----------



## dondavis3

matthews007

Welcome from North Central Texas

:smt1099


----------



## SFC

Being in a wheel chair, I carry 3 firearms and two knives. My Ruger GP 100 is my go to firearm in a cross draw holster with speed loaders. On right back hip my Witness 9mm, and my pocket gun a Walther PPK 32 AP.

SFC


----------



## johnmed3

smith & Wesson .357 sig and 1911 govt .45 :smt023 !


----------



## cruiser

Depending on where I'm going, PF9 or Glock 27.


----------



## dondavis3

I now carry only 9 mm.

It depends on where I'm going and what I'm wearing.

Either Ruger LC9










or Sig P239










:smt1099


----------



## chessail77

Sig P239


----------



## danite

knoxrocks222 said:


> everyone makes fun of me but i carry my walther p22 with laser, and i simply reply lets go outside and let me shoot u with it and they shut up
> 
> the reason i carry such a small cal. gus is if someone is doing somthing that is a big enough threat to me or my girlfriend that i have to use my gun i think it will hurt enough to make them stop or if i have to kill them i think 10 .22 cci stingers will do the trick, but shooting would be my absolute last resort like my car wont start last resort lol


how 'bout breaking wind in a elevator


----------



## danite

*2 for 1*



spyguy said:


> For on duty I currently carry my department issued Sig 226. But, I just purchased an HK P2000 LEM V2 in .40 cal to take its place. I also own a HK USP .40, and a Glock 27 in .40 cal.
> 
> I'm curious to know the break-down of ppl who are LE vs CCW for everyday carry or off-duty because here in California, the standard caliber is .40. I have been to several gun stores lately and they all say they sell .40 calibers 10 to 1 vs 9mm.


sir this is strictly hearsay from my own research on same subject,but ccw people are buying the .40 for several reasons.match up to L.E.in case they shoot some one the persecutor/prosecutor can't say your shooting this sexed up bullet that rapes,maims,robs,and eats your lunch before killing you if L.E.is shooting same rd.(we've all seen them do it justice has nothing to do with the law sadly)and my L.E.friends,shoot mostly what there agency shoots and that ammo is plentiful and is dis-counted to them or given outright to train off-duty equipment use some have smarter chiefs,and most L.E. i know are very frugal,plus the.40 i feel is a compromise rd[is that heresy he speaks]me i'm leaning toward a p229sig in .40 and buying a.357sig barrel which has similar properties of .38 super flat,fast,hard hitting rd a sort of 2 for 1 should tickle my frugal nature since.40 is cheaper to shoot to practice,and no mag difference .just my observation is all ,cause free advice is worth what you pay for it.now i mostly shoot and carry.45,time for new ideas or i just want a new gun


----------



## danite

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I own, and have carried, a Star PD (.45 ACP compact). It is accurate and reliable.
> Some Star parts, in particular sears, were through-hardened in manufacture, making them brittle. There's no way to tell until one breaks.
> That's why I prefer to carry some other compact .45, instead of the Star, when I need serious social protection.
> I use the Star PD when nothing else is available. I do wish that there were some way of testing the sear and hammer-notch, short of destruction.


check with caspian or maybe llama for the sears i had a extractor from caspian re-worked/installed by smith few yrs ago it's out lasted the smith who passed away last year hard to find a good smith.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

As far as I know, only Star PD sears and hammers will fit into Star PD pistols.
However, Numrich Arms (Gun Parts Corp.) have spares of both in stock.


----------



## SMann

Glock 19


----------



## jb62901

I never leave home whith out it.


----------



## DjSaneR

I carry my LCP .380. I'm a small guy. Even my Taurus PT 145 is kinda big on me. What I'm waiting for is a compact 9mm in the same size and that will be sub $600 to come out.


----------



## metweezer

I carry a Ruger SR9C


----------



## dondavis3

@ DjSaneR
You ought to go look / handle the Ruger LC9










It's a 9 mm that's about 20% larger than your LCP

And a great gun


----------



## VietVet68

DjSaneR said:


> I carry my LCP .380. I'm a small guy. Even my Taurus PT 145 is kinda big on me. What I'm waiting for is a compact 9mm in the same size and that will be sub $600 to come out.


Take a look at the Kahr CM9


----------



## Grinder

I carry a S&W Bodyguard .380. But I plan on getting a compact .45 for daily carry.


----------



## recoilguy

VietVet68 said:


> Take a look at the Kahr CM9


Its a real nice weapon!

RCG


----------



## Apostate

I carry a Glock 26 everyday. Love that weapon. Shoots like a dream, and no malfunctions. I would feel naked without it.


----------



## RiverG

Sig 229 357 sig


----------



## SgtMoe

One of the two.....depends on my mood......








.......:draw:


----------



## Raymond

I carry a Kimber 1911 Covert 45acp and the wife carries a G27.


----------



## Charliefox

While I love my Glock 19, my Keltec P-32 sees way more carry time.


----------



## meanmachine1961

I carry a LCP more than anything else but am getting a LC9 for Christmas.


----------



## berettatoter

I had to go with the .380 ACP. In either of my Berettas or my P3AT. Most of the time I just carry my Kel Tec, and yes people it is a reliable weapon, at least mine has been for me. I was out and about today carrying it on my ankle with one spare mag on the belt. :watching:


----------



## SW99.40

My Smith & Wesson SW99. 40 either in concealed holster or shoulder sling. : )


----------



## SW99.40

Nice bitches ; )


----------



## Sebastian04

I carry a Glock 23 on duty. Off duty carry is a Glock 27 or S&W Airweight .38. Recently purchased a Kimber UC II which I'll also usd once I familiarize myself with it and qualify.


----------



## berettatoter

Sebastian04 said:


> I carry a Glock 23 on duty. Off duty carry is a Glock 27 or S&W Airweight .38. Recently purchased a Kimber UC II which I'll also usd once I familiarize myself with it and qualify.


Sebastian04, this is off the original subject, but from your post I presume that you are a LEO. I have a question. When police retire or leave the force, do you guys and gals have to go by the laws for CC or OC like the rest of us?


----------



## Raymond

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z407/jover614/KimberCovertII.jpg


----------



## chup

SP101 backed up by a LCR 357 every day.


----------



## XD40Colorado

.380 ACP Sig P238. Kimber Solo, Kahr PM9 and Ruger LC9 (compact 9mms) all had too much felt recoil for me to comfortably shoot and practice with. My favorite gun, my XD40subcompact in .40 SW, is just a tad too large to carry, based on dress code requirements. 

I know the .380 is not ideal, but it's better than my OC spray if things turn deadly. Loaded with the Buffalo-Barnes 80gr TAC-XP, I feel confident I could stop someone.


----------



## berettabone

Bodyguard .380.......with Remington UHD 102 gr. bjhp


----------



## Brevard13

berettatoter said:


> I had to go with the .380 ACP. In either of my Berettas or my P3AT. Most of the time I just carry my Kel Tec, and *yes people it is a reliable weapon*, at least mine has been for me. I was out and about today carrying it on my ankle with one spare mag on the belt. :watching:


If you say so. I am going with the 3 I know, which is the 3 that have had all sorts of problems.


----------



## FNISHR

My G17. When it's not that, it's my P226.


----------



## firediver

CCW is a Glock 32 357sig(75% of the time) or M&P compact 9mm (when I need to dress for dinner meetings or those dreaded snuty events), or an M&P 357sig full size(winter and hunting season).


----------



## Shipwreck

My baby:


----------



## dondavis3

Hey Shipwreck

What model is that Beretta?

:smt1099


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac

My main CCW is anyone of these on any given day. Ruger Alaskan 454 2.5 inch bbl, Springfield XD40, Colt Gov, 1911A1 or Glock 29

Yes with the proper holster they all carry nicely IWB.

UPDATE.... as of this past Monday 3/19/11 i have added another to my collection A Para Ordnance Warthog WHX1045R:mrgreen:


----------



## cuddlbug00

I carry a Taurus TCP.


----------



## jshmnz22

I carry a DB9 but just picked up a SW40VE so right now thats what im gonna try.


----------



## Ricky59

My Kahr PM9 is my primary in the pants carry ..
And 2nd is my LCP. 380 for in the pocket carry ..

Both if I expect zombies


----------



## XDx40cal

XDm40cal 3.8 bitone compact


----------



## elwhastrummer

My carry gun is a 4506 S&W. Big, heavy, accurate. Will digest ANY .45acp ammo, but I prefer 230g JHP's. For deep concealment and/or backup, I have a Taurus 85, loaded with 125g XTP's. Surprised .38spl isn't on the list.


----------



## Pistol Pete

38 Special


----------



## MikeyMike

Captain said:


> As the title states Right now it goes between my .380 and my 9mm but hopefully soon I can add the compact 40 to the list


LCP .380 in my boot & a Glock 23 in SOB; and if you don't kill me before I make it to my truck, I'm drawing the FNP-45 into the fun ...


----------



## berettatoter

Brevard13 said:


> If you say so. I am going with the 3 I know, which is the 3 that have had all sorts of problems.


Sorry about your luck. Kel Tec can be a little funny when it comes to quality control, from gun to gun. JMHO.


----------



## hogger

I always have my Ruger LCP .380 in my front pants pocket, in a Desantis "Nemesis" pocket holster. In colder weather I carry my kimber Stainless Ultra carry ll 45 auto. It's the only cadillac I own. At Home I always have both within reach and loaded......plus 2 dogs, one has a nasty attitude !!


----------



## Bear2

I carry a 642 with BB 158 gr LSWCHP


----------



## Bennett

I carry a Kimber Eclipse Ultra II 45ACP and at times a Kimber Altra Aegis 9mm.
Trying to get a Kimber Solo, with not much luck.


----------



## SteveC

Glock 19; second choice was a Hege Waffen AP66 in .32 recently replaced with Bersa Thunder.


----------



## BurgerBoy

I carry a Ruger LC9.


----------



## Pistol Pete

LC9 or a 642.


----------



## dman

G-36.


----------



## barhob

Beretta 84 at 4 o;clock.


----------



## Yiogo

9 mm or 357 loaded with 38 special. Yiogo


----------



## berettatoter

As of late, my primary carry piece is a Taurus PT-709.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

berettatoter said:


> As of late, my primary carry piece is a Taurus PT-709.


...And you call yourself *berettatoter*? :goofy:


----------



## clance

Up to a couple of months ago, I carried a Kahr TP-9, now a Chiappa 200DS Rhino.


----------



## papahawk

I carry a springfield GI Champion most of the time, EAA windicator .357 mag on occation


----------



## NMpops

I carry an S&W M642 or my M638 in a pocket holster.


----------



## skullfr

For now I carry a cz-82 in 9x18 with hornady XTP critical defense.My plan is to next purchase a 1911,looking hard at Rock Island.Would love to hear opinions on it.The reason is I hear good things about it and it's price.I dont want to spend 1000's on a defensive weapon that if used I would have to surrender.I have carried 1911's and snubby 38's all my life and am comfortable and confident with them.My favorite 1911 I owned was a colt govt that was a leftover from WWII in the phillipines.I bought it on the black market for 50 bucks.It was ugly but never failed and saved my hiney on more than 1 occasion.


----------



## birdbrain

I carry a smith & wesson 38sp airweight


----------



## Coyotemoon

Depends on what I am wearing.

Bersa Thunder 40 Compact
1911 45 Officers
Taurus 917C 9mm
EAA Windicator 2" 357 mag


----------



## Coyotemoon

skullfr said:


> For now I carry a cz-82 in 9x18 with hornady XTP critical defense.My plan is to next purchase a 1911,looking hard at Rock Island.Would love to hear opinions on it.The reason is I hear good things about it and it's price.I dont want to spend 1000's on a defensive weapon that if used I would have to surrender.I have carried 1911's and snubby 38's all my life and am comfortable and confident with them.My favorite 1911 I owned was a colt govt that was a leftover from WWII in the phillipines.I bought it on the black market for 50 bucks.It was ugly but never failed and saved my hiney on more than 1 occasion.


I carry a Rock Island 45 Compact, you won't be disappointed. Mine has been 100% reliable. The few(very few) burps it has had was my fault, not the gun.


----------



## FNISHR

Recently, I've been carrying a SW 638. A combined birthday and Father's Day present from my son.


----------



## skullfr

Thanks coyotemoon.I hear nothing but good and is why I am interested


----------



## AIM RIGHT

9mm compact is my choice of carry. Reasons are because very accurate regarding recoil and the mag capacity is decent even for a compact 9mm for example Glock 19 mag capacity 15+1:numbchuck:.


----------



## dondavis3

Returned to carrying on my hip again.

Currently a S&W 9c in 9mm










Holds 12 + 1 Hydra Shock hollow points.

Accurate and dependable & light.

Hard to beat.

:smt1099


----------



## robalan

Lucky13 said:


> Was my Sig P239 SAS in .40, but, now mostly my Sig P232, IWB.


I use to carry the P232. It is a great pistol, but I switched to the P238.


----------



## robalan

Nice pistol, I use to carry it often, but switched to the P238.


----------



## robalan

I was spoiled by that P238 too.



XD40Colorado said:


> .380 ACP Sig P238. Kimber Solo, Kahr PM9 and Ruger LC9 (compact 9mms) all had too much felt recoil for me to comfortably shoot and practice with. My favorite gun, my XD40subcompact in .40 SW, is just a tad too large to carry, based on dress code requirements.
> 
> I know the .380 is not ideal, but it's better than my OC spray if things turn deadly. Loaded with the Buffalo-Barnes 80gr TAC-XP, I feel confident I could stop someone.


----------



## Shipwreck

dondavis3 said:


> Hey Shipwreck
> 
> What model is that Beretta?
> 
> :smt1099


Didn't see this until now... It is a standard 92FS - I just changed out the hammer to a skeletonized one


----------



## dondavis3

Thank you sir.

:smt1099


----------



## mustang652

I alternate a BT380 with Speer Gold Dot in 9rd Dlx mags with a BT9UC with a mix of 124 FMJ's and Federal Premium +P 147 grain JHPs.


----------



## njmike

A Bersa Firestorm .380 ACP


----------



## Easy_CZ

My EDC is a Ruger SR1911. My CZ75 Compact 9 also makes it into the CC rotation. My BUG is a S&W Model 38 Airweight.


----------



## MikeyIdaho

I carry a Beretta Nano after having a terrible experience trying to get my DB380 to function correctly, ended up trading it off.


----------



## HOPELESS

S/W 357 model 66-3 little large but what a gun


----------



## chup

Still carrying my Two Ruger 357s every day all day.


----------



## hurld

Depending on how i dress, either my S&W Bodyguard 380, Beretta Nano, or Glock 27. Nice to have choices ;-)


----------



## Yankee Station

One of my J frames.


----------



## Harryball

S&W 457 compact .45....


----------



## Steve M1911A1

There's been a change!
As many of you already know, I have switched from .45 ACP to a Colt's M.1903 in .380 ACP. I normally carry one reload magazine.

I carry 24/7, in a beautifully made, amazingly comfortable, OWB pancake-style holster made by Ed Buffaloe.
It goes on a Galco contoured belt. My reload is either in my left-side pocket, in a Safariland stamped-metal, clip-on carrier, or in a Galco OWB belt carrier.

Take a look at Ed's work: Custom Holsters by Ed Buffaloe


----------



## Ricky59

I bought a XDslim.45 a while back ..
Thought I'd rather carry a .45 again ..
well ....I'm going back to the Kahr PM9 ..
My shot placement is much better with the Kahrs.. I like the XDs .its a nice shooting gun..

But for me the Kahr is king ..


----------



## Nanuk

Glock 27/33 357 Sig with G23 mag and mag adapter for summer and a G31C for cooler weather. My BUG is a S&W 640 Pro loaded with 125 GRN 357 DPX. Underwood's 125 Grn GD @1500 fps brings lots of love to the table.


----------



## Steveboos

I OC a PX4 Storm .45 Full Sized.


----------



## praz123

I have the ruger lc9 an really love it


----------



## Charliefox

Switched from a Glock 19 to a Kahr CM9 - LOVE IT!


----------



## reb4ever

Currently carry a Glock 27 w/crimson trace. Waiting for my colt pocketlite .380 that's been on order for months.


----------



## Broondog

usually i carry a Glock 27 OWB strongside.

if total discretion is needed i will tuck a S&W 638 Airweight IWB.


----------



## CowToes

I Just changed from a S&W M&P9c to a Beretta 96FS INOX. In the summer I'll have to switch back as I'm too small a guy to carry a full size without a winter coat, except when I ride I will still cary my beretta under my leather vest in a Galco Jackass I plan on purchasing soon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

CowToes said:


> ...[W]hen I ride I will still cary my beretta under my leather vest in a Galco Jackass I plan on purchasing soon.


If you plan upon switching, seasonally, from a waist holster to a shoulder-holster rig, you will need to put in a lot of extra time practicing your presentation when you make the switch.
It would be a shame to reach for your gun in the place where it used to be, but isn't now.

Further, presentation from a shoulder holster is a whole new and strange ball of wax.
It is less quick and less sure than presentations from the waist. It is also less safe, when considered from the point-of-view of someone riding or standing behind you.
Also, the quickest presentation from a shoulder-holster rig involves both hands. One hand stabilizes the rig, while the other grabs the gun. Otherwise, there is a lot of wasted motion, pulling the entire outfit forward with the gun until achieving the point of release.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Plus, shoulder holsters are uncomfortable in my experience. Expensive & uncomfortable.


----------



## shaolin

I carry a S&W 3913 or a Glock 19 most of the times. Some days when I feel I need more power I carry the Glock 23 or Kimber CDP 2 .45acp


----------



## Newell52

A NAA 22 magnum. In my pocket everywhere I go. It's not the perfect round but at least it is always with me.


----------



## Easy_CZ

I've lightened my load with a Ruger LCR 357. It's stoked with Buffalo Bore Tactical 357 Mag Low Flash-Short Barrel - 125 gr. Barnes XPBs. Currently rides in an Akers OWB holster with two reloads on speed strips.










(This photo was taken before the Buffalo Bore arrived)


----------



## tdiinva

Since I am new I will add a post:

When I walk the dogs an XD/m compact 9mm
Hands free full size 1911.


----------



## 1911fan

J frame airweight during the summer. 586 smith in the woods. And 1911 during the winters.


----------



## Sandibeach

Hi - you have remarked several times about your 357 mag... since I am new to this topic is that a pistol or a revolver? When ever I think of 357's I think of a revolver, but I know a some manufactures make a semi auto pistol in 357. So, I was wondering what it is your really carry and what?? I also know a 357 packs a pretty powerful punch especially for a woman. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Sandibeach said:


> Hi - you have remarked several times about your 357 mag... since I am new to this topic is that a pistol or a revolver? When ever I think of 357's I think of a revolver, but I know a some manufactures make a semi auto pistol in 357. So, I was wondering what it is your really carry and what?? I also know a 357 packs a pretty powerful punch especially for a woman. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


Sandi, the .357 Magnum is a revolver caliber. It's pretty painful to shoot in a short-barreled snubbie and definitely not a good beginner's caliber. That being said, the beauty of .357 revolvers is you can also shoot .38 Specials out of them, which are much easier to shoot effectively. You cannot, however, shot .357s out of a .38 Spl revolver. A .357-chambered revolver like a S&W 686 or Ruger GP-100 would be a good home defense gun, just not a great conceal carry option for most ladies.

A .357 semi automatic handgun (not revolver) shoots the .357 Sig round, which is NOT interchangeable with the .357 Mag. Sig Sauer, Glock and several other manufacturers make pistols chambered in .357 Sig. Like the .357 Mag, it's a good self-defense round.

I would recommend finding a gun range nearby that offers an "Introduction to Firearms for Ladies" class or an NRA-sponsored "Intro to Firearms" class. You'll get hands-on experience with a wide variety of firearms to help you gain confidence and narrow down your firearm options.

Get training, then get a gun.

Let us know if you have more questions.

And, check out the cornered cat website, which is specifically designed for women's self defense needs.


----------



## ResearchLabs

We liked the Kahr P380 for concealed carry. Wrote a review here.


----------



## Gunner4640

I carry a Beretta 9mm in a leather Tagua quick draw holster


----------



## Cait43

*Shield 9mm*


----------



## Huskybiker

Cait43 said:


>


Me, too!


----------



## Yohimbe2

Ruger LC380 with a remora holster. My first carry, permit just arrived.


----------



## Donn

Most days, either an M&P Shield or a J frame 38spl+p. Today it's the wheelgun.


----------



## BigCityChief

It's a toss-up among 4 Glocks: the 23, 26, 29SF, 30S, or the 36. Today, it's the 36.


----------



## BigCityChief

^^Oops - should've said 5 Glocks!!^^


----------



## shaolin

I have gone back to what I carried 15 years ago. I carry either a S&W 3913 or a Sig P228 because they both work very well for me.


----------



## jackslacker666

hiPoint .380 everything polished works like a dream


----------



## Ronm

Waiting for the XDS in a .40 to arrive, ordered a Theis Holster-kind of got the cart in front of the horse. If Springfield lets me down, guess I will have to purchase some 9mm dies, etc. Rather stick to the .40 since I have supplies on hand - reason I am married to the .40


----------



## dondavis3

I carry either a S&W M&P Shield or M&P 9c both in 9 mm.

My 9c - (primary gun)










My Shield










Very easy to conceal and accurate as can be.

:smt1099


----------



## Turk

My EDC is a Glock-27, .40 S&W in a Galco FLETCH leather, hi-ride, thumb break, OWB.









Otherwise I carry my SigSauer p-238 Equinox, .380 acp in a leather pocket holster.


----------



## SouthernBoy

For the past seven years, my primary carry gun has been one of my gen3 Glock 23's which I have modified to my specific requirements. I do have other guns in my carry stable, but this one is my primary.


----------



## squirrelsniper

Taurus model 85 .38


----------



## OGCJason

A gun...

Every day...

Even at work (the no guns sign is posted one place...I had to go search for it), so there's really no policy imho. Wasn't mentioned during hiring...

My boss is a gun guy...

The HR gal served as notary for my FL non-resident permit application...

The senior IT guy reloads

The senior developer knows more about guns and hunting places than anyone at work I know...

I don't think I am in any trouble if "discovered"...


----------



## SouthernBoy

OGCJason said:


> A gun...
> 
> Every day...
> 
> Even at work (the no guns sign is posted one place...I had to go search for it), so there's really no policy imho. Wasn't mentioned during hiring...
> 
> My boss is a gun guy...
> 
> The HR gal served as notary for my FL non-resident permit application...
> 
> The senior IT guy reloads
> 
> The senior developer knows more about guns and hunting places than anyone at work I know...
> 
> I don't think I am in any trouble if "discovered"...


You are a fortunate man. When I was in the work-a-day world, there were quite a few places I worked where a good many of the people were firearms-friendly (I was a software engineer and half the time, I did contract work). But in none of those places did I carry into the office. So good for you.


----------



## Pugster

I have a G26, G27, & Shield for carry. Carry the one I'm in the mood to carry when I want to carry.


----------



## welshdude

OGCJason said:


> A gun...
> 
> Every day...
> 
> Even at work (the no guns sign is posted one place...I had to go search for it), so there's really no policy imho. Wasn't mentioned during hiring...
> 
> My boss is a gun guy...
> 
> The HR gal served as notary for my FL non-resident permit application...
> 
> The senior IT guy reloads
> 
> The senior developer knows more about guns and hunting places than anyone at work I know...
> 
> I don't think I am in any trouble if "discovered"...


I agree w/OGCJason. You're a fortunate man. A few years back I was working for a suppiler to the GMC facility in Spring Hill, TN. It was 42 miles rt everyday. I rode a bicycle. Wont go into explanation except to say I carried a Crosman C31 485 FPS CO2 pistol w/an 18 round magazine. Rural dogs take a dim view of cyclists anytime much less at 4:30 AM. Mine was mounted w/a 300 led light. Over the course of 2 years I trained more than a few that this particular passerby was best left alone. The upshot is that once upon arrival I took my 'bright dayglo orange' pistol from it's holster and put it one of the panniers so as to not make anyone nervous. As I did everyday. This time though someone saw me and reported me to security. So, obviously it did make someone nervous as I got called onto the carpet for bringing a weapon into the workplace. When I explained what it was and why I had it there was a huge sigh of relief in the room. The CEO offered I was to be commended for dedication to my health in cycling over 200 mi pr wk and prudent in making sure I was protecting myself. He asked if I had a CCP as well. Me, bright-boy didn't even know what a CCP was. He said, "Well, you better get one just in case one of the owners takes issue w/your training methods...just pack it up _before _you arrive for your shift. Out of sight, out of mind. But, if it's seen my hands are tied." So, it turned out I had alot of supporters among my co-workers regarding my 'dog trainer' and many stepped forward to help me select a suitable CCW once I obtained my CCP. Virtually everybody at the facility had a 'truck gun' of some sort. The CEO was an ardent 2A supporter, NRA member and had a Taurus Judge in his desk drawer. When word via the grapevine got to him I gotten my CCP and selected a KT P11 he wrote me a nice note commending me on my decision to be a part of the 'invisible militia' and complimenting my choice of a CCW. Of course he was workin' the juice to get me to join the NRA and while I appreciated his support I wasn't going to get involved. Someday, but not then.

Ok, so who turned me in? Turns out it was this union agitating Michiganite w/an axe to grind regarding weaponry. One of the office personell had arrived early one day and that's how it happened. Can you imagine? She was intent on destroying my livelyhood bcause I was carrying a BB pistol on my bike. So, she at a later date was let go on some technicality and the entire facility was strapped. As I got deeper into 'gun culture' guys were coming out of the woodwork w/helpful tips, etc., etc. It was during this time I loaded up on 22lr. 9mm FMJ, JHPs, .20 gauge bird, buck, and slug cartriges. Got a Ruger 10/22, Mossberg Maverick 88 .20, KT P11 and a POS .25 acp that's a paperweight and lesson learned.

That being said the 9 printed too much for cycling, so working within a severely constrained budget I was able to procure an extemely high quality .25 acp with which I'm very happy and have subsequently become a fan of 'steel is real'. So, when I ugrade as even excellent shot placement needs a stouter round than .25 I'll get a Magnum Arms Micro Desert Eagle in .380. Btw, my wife now carries the P11...w/an extra mag. I think she means business. :smt1099 Ex-military. 'Nuff said.

Pro-gun work places are SO much safer than anti-gun work places because though a given perp may enter one w/ill intent they'd never make it back out to tell the story. And rightfully so.


----------



## lefty60

I EDC pocket carry a Kahr CW40 or a Ruger SR9c. Also 1 or 2 reloads for the one I am carrying.


----------



## RK3369

how does the sr9c work for pocket carry? I have one but haven't gotten a holster for it yet. Wasn't sure how it would work in the pocket, which is the style I prefer. I generally carry a 380 due to size but would really like to use the sr9c.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

RK3369 said:


> how does the sr9c work for pocket carry?...I generally carry a 380 due to size but would really like to use the sr9c.


Small gun firing sharp-recoiling cartridge = Difficult to shoot well.

Solution to problem = Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Lonestar3

Walther PPK/S. It isnt the smallest .380 frame but it is still very concealable. The two other important reasons is this particular PPK has proved to be extremely reliable and accurate. Also The .380 caliber will stop a threat but is not so powerful as to continue through to others behind the threat.


----------



## GCBHM

My EDC pistol is the Glock 19 Gen 4. I also have the Glock 17 Gen 4 for home defense, but I sometimes carry it. I have a really neat nickle plated Colt .38 detective special that was my grandfather's revolver, but it is put up for safe keeping. My wife carries the M&P Shield, and it is a dandy of a CCW pistol.


----------



## lefty60

RK3369 said:


> how does the sr9c work for pocket carry? I have one but haven't gotten a holster for it yet. Wasn't sure how it would work in the pocket, which is the style I prefer. I generally carry a 380 due to size but would really like to use the sr9c.


Late to the party again!

The trick to pocket carry a SR9c is; make sure that you have large enough pockets. I have had best results with the Blackhawk #4 nylon pocket holster ($10).

Some folks whine about the weight, that's what belts are for. :mrgreen: I have dress slacks that pocket carry just fine, but I usually wear some form of pocket pants (BDU style). The SR9c is not that big or heavy, it's the 10 rounds of 135gr ammo that's heavy :anim_lol:

If you need to fight, there is NEVER enough ammo :smt071

I will eventually make a Kydex pocket holster to try.


----------



## berettatoter

Lonestar3 said:


> Walther PPK/S. It isnt the smallest .380 frame but it is still very concealable. The two other important reasons is this particular PPK has proved to be extremely reliable and accurate. Also The .380 caliber will stop a threat but is not so powerful as to continue through to others behind the threat.


+1 for the PPK-PPK/S!


----------



## mrwizardly

I don't understand why one of the most popular calibers is not included in the poll, the 38 special ? 
I usually carry a 
Kahr PM-9
or
Ruger LCR 38+p


----------



## petej

Just started carrying my Walther PPK/S, colder weather my Ruger SP101


----------



## berettatoter

Warm weather carry consist of either my SCCY in a pocket, or my SIGMA in a Bianchi OWB leather. Cold weather is either the SIGMA again, or my 92FS in a OWB holster. Yup, that pretty much sums up what I carry, but not what I own. I have a few other handguns that I don't carry.


----------



## SailDesign

This. So far, it has met all of my needs. Blade is about 2-1/4", so it can be used without scaring passers-by, and it is a scandi grind so it is sharp as hell and stays that way. 
Advertising shot - my actual knife.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Hmmm...
Hard to reload.
Not the best tool for handling multiple opponents.
Not an ideal weapon when facing a pistol-armed BG.

In a defensive situation, distance from the BG is your friend.


Nice working knife, though.


----------



## SailDesign

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hmmm...
> Hard to reload.
> Not the best tool for handling multiple opponents.
> Not an ideal weapon when facing a pistol-armed BG.
> 
> In a defensive situation, distance from the BG is your friend.
> 
> Nice working knife, though.


Have yet to find ONE opponent, let alone multiples. Great working knife, no desire to use it on people. But it's the only thing I carry regularly apart from my car keys.


----------



## Kennydale

SR40C in a 3Speed Holster


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SailDesign said:


> Have yet to find ONE opponent, let alone multiples...


May you always remain so lucky!


----------



## SailDesign

Steve M1911A1 said:


> May you always remain so lucky!


Amen. Living on an island in the middle of the Bay helps. My kids' friends call it Pleasantville.


----------



## GCBHM

SailDesign said:


> Amen. Living on an island in the middle of the Bay helps. My kids' friends call it Pleasantville.


Do you carry, or do you depend on luck to pull you through?


----------



## SailDesign

GCBHM said:


> Do you carry, or do you depend on luck to pull you through?


No carry - never have, don't ever plan on it. I enjoy trips to the range, but I lock them all up when I get home.


----------



## GCBHM

SailDesign said:


> No carry - never have, don't ever plan on it. I enjoy trips to the range, but I lock them all up when I get home.


And there is absolutely nothing wrong with that! See how I did not call you an idiot for not wanting to carry a gun? Yet Michael Bloomberg called you stupid for having guns in the house, especially with children. I think you should be able to not carry a gun all you want! It is not going to bother me in the least. I'd even do my best to defend you with my gun, if the case should arise in public. But the likes of Bloomberg not only thinks you're stupid for keeping guns in the house, but they want to take them away from you so that you can't have the option of hurting someone else with them. Now, do you agree with this premise?


----------



## SailDesign

GCBHM said:


> And there is absolutely nothing wrong with that! See how I did not call you an idiot for not wanting to carry a gun? Yet Michael Bloomberg called you stupid for having guns in the house, especially with children. I think you should be able to not carry a gun all you want! It is not going to bother me in the least. I'd even do my best to defend you with my gun, if the case should arise in public. But the likes of Bloomberg not only thinks you're stupid for keeping guns in the house, but they want to take them away from you so that you can't have the option of hurting someone else with them. Now, do you agree with this premise?


Whole heartedly - see my last post under "Looks as if the rumors are true..." I'm just a born-in-the-US-but-raised-in -England guy who enjoys shooting. Grew up on airguns and .22s, then 303 in the rifle team at now back with 22s and a little 380 for fun.
My politics may show from time to time - but so do yours


----------



## GCBHM

Well of course my politics shows. It is a way of life. Or at least it should be. Unfortunately for most, politics is a means to an end, and usually sinister.


----------



## Ford Truck

I wear a 4" S.&W. Mod. 66 every day either concealed or open carried. On rare occasions, I also wear a 2.5" Mod. 66 for a BUG.


----------



## Labradaddy

Daily carry 9MM Taurus and Walther P22. optional carry is a Ruger SuperBlackhawk .44mag if I feel the need.
Others to choose from but prefer those 3.


----------



## EvilTwin

SailDesign said:


> No carry - never have, don't ever plan on it. I enjoy trips to the range, but I lock them all up when I get home.


Its always good to have boundaries, and live in a country that accepts your rights and convictions.
For me, I carry every waking hour.... not because I want too but because I can. I've been carrying a Kimber 45 ACP. It gives me peace of mind in a world that is becoming increasingly dangerous.
Bill aka ET


----------



## Babbalou1956

(2) Ruger LCR .38, one each side. I shoot with either hand but slightly prefer the left for target shooting. Got XS tritium & Lasermax sights & Hogue bantam grips.


----------



## Labradaddy

EvilTwin said:


> Its always good to have boundaries, and live in a country that accepts your rights and convictions.
> For me, I carry every waking hour.... not because I want too but because I can. I've been carrying a Kimber 45 ACP. It gives me peace of mind in a world that is becoming increasingly dangerous.
> Bill aka ET


I live in an OC state and primarily carry open. The practice is fairly common in my area. While I don't agree with the tactics of the long gun open carriers in Texas, I understand what they are trying to do. I personally think they are hurting the cause. That is why I OC my handguns in my state as more of an education tool. I was in a store a while back and a lady politely asked me why I needed a gun. Just as politely, I replied "Ma'am, I hope I never need it but I have it if I do." I don't think she was an anti-gunner and was genuinely curious. I like to think I helped the pro gun world that day.
In addition, I've seen some of the evil done in the world and refuse to be unprepared for it. I haven't had any trouble or hassles in all these years.


----------



## EvilTwin

I too live in a State where your licenses to carry gives you the right to carry either way. Most people carry concealed, just for the reason you mentioned. Many People, feel uncomfortable around guns.. even if they are not outspoken about it. Counties of my State were populations are small and there is a lot of hunting ground, thousands of acres, or in the mountains and hiking trails OC is much more present. I prefer that civilians, other civilians who are carrying, police, pain clothes police, children etc. do not need to be concerned or question my intentions about my carry if they don't know I'm carrying.

OC to me, gives a bad guy a heads up on who to take out first. If you don't know there is a threat, and a threat is present, their assessment of their plan to be bad would now include taking you out before they put their plan in effect. When I see someone with a gun exposed they immediately go on my radar. While most BG wont expose a weapon. An exposed weapon is just a knee jerk for most gun minded people and a natural attraction.. 
Bill aka ET


----------



## Labradaddy

EvilTwin said:


> I too live in a State where your licenses to carry gives you the right to carry either way. Most people carry concealed, just for the reason you mentioned. Many People, feel uncomfortable around guns.. even if they are not outspoken about it. Counties of my State were populations are small and there is a lot of hunting ground, thousands of acres, or in the mountains and hiking trails OC is much more present. I prefer that civilians, other civilians who are carrying, police, pain clothes police, children etc. do not need to be concerned or question my intentions about my carry if they don't know I'm carrying. OC to me, gives a bad guy a heads up on who to take out first. If you don't know there is a threat, and a threat is present, their assessment of their plan to be bad would now include taking you out before they put their plan in effect. When I see someone with a gun exposed they immediately go on my radar. While most BG wont expose a weapon. An exposed weapon is just a knee jerk for most gun minded people and a natural attraction..
> Bill aka ET


I get your point. However, I'm of the thought that a visible weapon is more of a deterant for opportunistic criminals which is the kind we are most likely to encounter.


----------



## EvilTwin

Labradaddy said:


> I get your point. However, I'm of the thought that a visible weapon is more of a deterant for opportunistic criminals which is the kind we are most likely to encounter.


You stick with your convictions... no one knows better than you, what works best for you...


----------



## EvilTwin

IMK certainly not trying to change your views, but let me use this anology... You are a guy who wears a 12,000 rolex watch and drives a 80,000 sports car... or what ever you have that would be of some value to someone. So in order to keep the bad guys away from you, when you are out and about , you bring your 120 lb trained attack dog with you so no one will attack you.., IM the bad guy, I see you going to the ATM to withdraw your usual 500 dollars. your dog is right there, but I want your money... the first thing I see is your dog, so the first thing I do before I take your money is shoot your dog.. you can plug in your OC for the dog... in this scenario.. IM a desperate guy you know the one you carry a weapon for. the one that will use lethal force to rob you. in this case, he uses lethal force first because you are OC.


----------



## ArmedGuard81

My Glock 17 Gen 4 on duty / working 

My Ruger SP101 357mag on duty on my ankle and for CCW off duty


----------



## iwilc2

S&W 9mm Shield every day




Len


----------



## NGIB

For the past year or so a Glock 30S...


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Getting into carrying the Ruger SR9c, just debating on concealed holster I want to get. (And I've been reading the other threads regarding holsters for the SR9c)


----------



## jeager106

I'm 5-9 & 172 lbs so I don't "hide" well. I carry (when I do) my G-23.
It's got the 3.5 lb. trigger, all pins are s.s. as it the guide rod.
I favor a variety of ammunition that I test at home for expansion.
I feel the ammo is more important that caliber within reason.
No .25 auto or .22 r.f.
I feel a 9mm bullet that expands reliably is more efficient that a .45 hardball.
Also a favorite of mine is the M-60 3" ProSeries .357 loaded with 125 grain Remington or Federal j.h.p.
I _was_ 5-10 but since a couple of crippling back injuries I've shrunk an inch.


----------



## lefty60

I understand the shrinkage issue. I graduated High School at 6' tall. I am now a whopping 5'9". Sometimes life is hard on our bodies. :anim_lol:


----------



## Loknload

I have 2 main CCW's, my S&W Md#36 .38 and my Glock 27 .40


----------



## shepsan

Arizona allows for both open carry and conceal carry. I have chosen conceal carry simply to not attract attention.

The temperature has the greatest influence on which of my pistols I carry. A secondary factor is that my body shape makes it easy for a sidearm to print. Thus, I carry a weapon that easily conceals with the specific clothing I wear in accordance with the ambient temperature.

In summer’s heat, I wear shorts, a T-shirt, and no jacket. The pistol I carry is a Kahr CM40 in a pocket holster.

In winter’s cold, not in dress clothing but wearing a jacket, I carry a FNS40 in a paddle holster.

When In dress suit for formal occasions or pants with sport coat for recreational activities, I carry a Glock27 on a belt holster.

My carry pistols are of different sizes but all are .40S&W loaded with powerful defense ammunition.

The Glock and Kahr are loaded with 155gr Speer or Hornady and the FNX with 180gr Winchester.

I train once each week at an outdoor shooting range using 165gr FMJ ammunition. During these sessions, I dedicate the majority of my training to one specific pistol. However, because the size and fit of these guns in my hands are different, I also shoot two magazines from each of the other two pistols to retain my “feel” of them as well as to check that they continue to operate with properly.

I am confident to carry these pistols for CCW purposes. My ability to handle them and to maintain accuracy with each is assured by my dedicated weekly practice.


----------



## Electricontr

Colt Defender .45


----------



## Darthvader

I alternate between my Glock 26 Gen 4 my Glock 27 Gen 4 and my Glock 42.


----------



## Tremors

I carry my G27 most of the time. Then I alternate between the other 20 or so pistols I own.


----------



## PT111Pro

At the moment I carry 9mm in a Millenium Pro because my S&W 45 gave up on me. But tyhat is not really an option. Why not creating a poll with multiple options?
In the summer I carry mainly .380 or 38, somethimes also a 7.65 (32 Long) in the winter a 40 SW or a 45 acp.
What exactly do you mean by what I carry in the maintime?


----------



## berettatoter

I'm starting to collect a few handguns now, so I use the "rotation" system! Lol. Its like picking out what pair of socks to wear.


----------



## PT111Pro

@berettatoter
I know that is somehow addictive. Once started it is a lot of fun. But my bank account don't like it. Shooting at last the one that you carry twice a month goes in Dollars and Cent.


----------



## cootdang

most of the time 10mm, the second choice is 45 ACP


----------



## Roadglider45

I always carry my Taurus PT909 and sometimes also have a compact 1911 45 or a 1911 in 10mm.


----------



## Sn0w1e0pard

Sig P220 Compact SAS


----------



## gandog56

Unfortunately, my .380 ACP. It hides the best in summer when I'm in shorts and tee shirts.


----------



## ybnorml

XD Mod.2 Sub-Compact 9mm


----------



## Cait43

Mainly ----- MasterCard


----------



## DirtyDog

I nearly always carry a 9mm, for the same reasons the FBI has chosen them. Maximum firepower, ease of maintenance, and lower cost of practice.
On occassion, I will carry a Bersa Thunder .380 if I need the absolute max in concealability, but this is pretty rare.
My most common is a Glock 19 with G17 mags as backup, for a nice, even 50 rounds. If I need more concealability, I will switch to the G26 with mag extensions, giving me 40 rounds.
When we're in the mountains, I carry a .45ACP, since I think that's a better choice in case of a large animal problem. Usually this is a SigSauer 1911 Target with a few extra mags. Occasionally a Para P14-45, or Glock 41.


----------



## joepeat

DirtyDog said:


> I nearly always carry a 9mm, for the same reasons the FBI has chosen them. Maximum firepower, ease of maintenance, and lower cost of practice. ...


Not only that, but it saves the extra pounding and premature wear of the .40 S&W, as most pistols in that caliber are based on a 9mm frame. The .40 is a bastardized 10mm round created mainly out of severe overreaction to the 1986 FBI Miami shootout.


----------



## Stengun

Howdy joepeat,



joepeat said:


> Not only that, but it saves the extra pounding and premature wear of the .40 S&W, as most pistols in that caliber are based on a 9mm frame. The .40 is a bastardized 10mm round created mainly out of severe overreaction to the 1986 FBI Miami shootout.


Premature wear in .40S&W?

OMG!!! I wish you would have told me about that BEFORE I fired +20,000 rounds through my Glock 23!

Oh, my EDC? Glock 23.

I carry 99.8% of the time when I'm not at work. I cannot carry at work so I have a work vehicle gun that I have to leave in my truck/car and for the last several years it has been a Taurus PT 845 .45acp. Also use it as my CCW gun after work.

Paul


----------



## joepeat

Stengun said:


> Howdy joepeat,
> 
> Premature wear in .40S&W?
> 
> OMG!!! I wish you would have told me about that BEFORE I fired +20,000 rounds through my Glock 23!
> 
> Oh, my EDC? Glock 23.
> 
> I carry 99.8% of the time when I'm not at work. I cannot carry at work so I have a work vehicle gun that I have to leave in my truck/car and for the last several years it has been a Taurus PT 845 .45acp. Also use it as my CCW gun after work.
> 
> Paul


That's what the FBI claims, I'm just the messenger. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## berettatoter

Stengun said:


> Howdy joepeat,
> 
> Premature wear in .40S&W?
> 
> OMG!!! I wish you would have told me about that BEFORE I fired +20,000 rounds through my Glock 23!
> 
> Oh, my EDC? Glock 23.
> 
> I carry 99.8% of the time when I'm not at work. I cannot carry at work so I have a work vehicle gun that I have to leave in my truck/car and for the last several years it has been a Taurus PT 845 .45acp. Also use it as my CCW gun after work.
> 
> Paul


Lol. The 23 is my next Glock to add to my collection. :smt1099


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

Currently an SR9c is my EDC, but I'll soon be adding a Sig P938 to my safe and I'm sure it will be carried regularly ...


----------



## GETCHERGUN

This.


----------



## shooter69

380 LCP just about all the time. NAA .22 when it's minimal .


----------



## Wisc4ever

Taurus PT740 Slim. Far more comfortable for daily carry than the S&W SD40VE I used to have.


----------



## Montogo

Carry 380 if summer clothes, 40 S & W if I'm in a coat or sweatshirt. Both with different holsters. At home it's a 44mag at my bed, don"t come in my house!


----------



## Greg0215

I've tried them all just about. In the 9mm variety and I have to say, I love love love my Sig Sauer P320 Carry. Shooth action, light weight, the most accurate carry gun i've shot. I just love it.


----------



## bearone2

g3 g30


----------



## almack

642


----------



## Cannon

9mm compact so easy to CC and it's darn near impossible to detect, and that's fine by me!


----------



## DLYskes1976

Well, I was carrying a Sig Scorpion Carry 1911, and now I've been carrying a Gen 4 glock 19 since feb?? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckusaret

Carried a S&W Model 60 for 20 plus years but switched to a XD40SC in 2008.I sometimes also carry two spare 12 rnd mags and a LCP BUG.


----------



## Swampguy

Sig Sauer P-938. On special occasions I carry the Sig Sauer P-238 - it's a tiny, tiny bit easier to conceal, but not by much.


----------



## ifithitu

I'm a rotater,when it come's to EDC'ing.


----------

